# Thinking of going to Mr G at St Marys, Portsmouth....



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,

I have seen a few posts about Mr G at St Marys, Portsmouth and how amazing he is. I have been looking at the new data on the HFEA website and noticed his success rate for IUI is 26%, my current clinics seems to have dropped to 13%. I am amazed that it can differ so much!. 

I just wondered if anyone knows how much a cycle is approx please, also any BMI criteria. Also, apart from his amazing success rates, what is he like?. My current consultant is so nice and has really helped me with another issue, which i thought was actually going to prevent me from having any form of fertility treamtent, so i am a little concerned about changing consultants incase they are not so understanding and patient.

Thanks Gem x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Mr G is fab - he is such a lovely person, in fact I don't know anyone who has got a bad word to say about him.  We had 2 IUI's with him and 2 cycles of IVF - both our IVF cycles were successful.  

I think his IUI cycles are approx £900 each not including drugs, but I honestly can't remember.  I do have his email address and contact details if you are interested.  Let me know if you want me to PM you the details.  

I know a few people who have been successful with IUI with him.  So you would be in very good hands.  

Re BMI - Mr G's theory is people with a high BMI can get pregnant naturally so believes this should not stop treatment.  On all my treatment cycles my BMI has been high between 36 and 38.  

Where abouts in Hampshire are you?  Come and join us on the Hampshire thread.  We quite often meet up.  In fact just had a coffee morning this morning.  2 of the mums had success with IUI !


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Moomin, 

Thanks hun.

I really want to go see him now, he sounds like the perfect consultant!. Yes, please PM me the details. I like his approach to BMI  . 

I'm in Andover hun.

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

He is the perfect consultant - he is also my obsterician with this pregnancy, so I still get to see him on a regular basis - you will be in very good hands with him.  

Will pm you his details now.

Keep me posted as to how you get on

xxxxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey  ,

Thanks hun, will check my PM now. 

Will keep you posted.

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Gems I also agree Mr G is wonderful - a very honest & kind man. I had tx when we lived up north & found the cons wasn't interested in me because I was too old (33) & overweight & basically dismissed me once clomid didn't work. Mr G told me from the off he was sure he could do something for us, it was my choice to go privately though as the waiting list was 18 months which at 39 I didn't believe I could spare! BMI was discussed but like Moom he told me there were many much more overweight ladies who concieved without a problem so althoug losing weight would help it probably wouldn't have been the main cause of my infertility!

As you can see from my sig my DS was concieved on the 2nd IUI & he's 3 next month


----------

